# [DSL, Router, Switch] Langsam!



## revelation (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgende Konstellation:

3 PC's direkt verbunden zu einem Router und dann per DSL ans Netz.
Das klappt auch wunderbar.

Nun ist es aber so, dass ich einen neuen PC angeschafft habe, der im selben Zimmer wie schon einer seiner Vorgänger steht und weil vielleicht noch einer folgen wird, lag es nahe hier einen HUB oder Switch, welcher zum Router upgelinkt wird, einzusetzen.

Da ich noch einen alten 10 Mbit- HUB hatte, übernahm dieser die Aufgabe. Die Internetverbindung blieb auch für alle Rechner erhalten - auch mit normaler Geschwindigkeit.

Irgendwann wollte ich auch mal größere Dateien zwischen den per HUB verbundenen Geräten austauschen, wo dann aber die 10 Mbit-Übertragung schnell an ihre Grenzen stieß.
Also kaufte ich mir einen 100 Mbit-Switch schloss alles an und siehe da - alles funkioniert.
Das dachte ich so lange, bis ich mal eine größere Datei aus dem Netz laden wollte:
Statt der üblichen Übertragungsrate von ~80-90Kb/sec erreichten alle Rechner nur noch ~40Kb/sec.
Erst dachte ich irgendwas am Router oder der DSL-Verbindung wäre nicht in Ordnung, aber als ich testweise den Switch wieder durch seinen Vorgänger - den 10 Mbit-HUB - ersetzte hatte sich die Geschwindigkeit normalisiert!

Woher kann es kommen, dass über den Switch die Verbindung langsamer ist?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Johannes


----------



## Trinity X (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wäre es eventuell möglich, das dein Switch in irgendeiner Form eine Bandbreitenverteilung vornimmt?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du den Unterschied zwischen HUB und Switch kennst und dir bewusst ist, das ein Switch durchaus in der Lage ist, die Bandbreiten gemäß den Anforderungen aus dem Netz zu verteilen.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Das dürfte aber nicht sein, wenn nur ein PC einen Download durchführt, da der Switch nicht die Bandbreite verteilt sondern das Routing der Daten übernimmt, sprich wenn der PC mit der IP 192.168.0.1 Daten von dem PC 192.168.0.2 anfordert, bekommt nur der 1. PC die Daten. Mit einem HUB würden die Daten an alle PC's, die am HUB angeschlossen sind, geschickt werden, was das Netzwerk negativ beeinträchtigt (HUB ist ein BUS-System).

Von daher würde ich mir mal die Netzwerkkabel genauer anschauen, welchen Cat-Typ sie haben. Für 100 MBit sollten das Cat 5 oder Cat 5e Kabel sein.


MfG Radhad


----------

